# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  مقصلة الشرف” تثير فزع الأردنيات

## احساس المطر

مقصلة الشرف” تثير فزع الأردنيات





يثير ارتفاع عدد جرائم القتل على خلفية “الشرف” فزع الاردنيات في ظل وقوع 18 جريمة قتل لاردنيات العام الماضي دفاعا عن الشرف، وسقوط ثماني نساء منذ مطلع العام الحالي للسبب ذاته.


ولا تنقص المدافعين عن شرفهم وسيلة لمسح العار، فقد سلم شاب جثة شقيقته للشرطة الاسبوع الماضي بعدما اعترف بانه قام باغراقها في مياه البحر الميت شديدة الملوحة ليغسل شرفه.


وقال مصدر امني ان شقيق “آيات” 20 عاماً اقتحم المركز الامني وهو يحمل شقيقته بين ذراعيه بزهو، “قتلتها دفاعاً عن الشرف”. وسبق ان سقطت فتاة في العشرين من عمرها قتيلة بعد ان تلقت 20 رصاصة و20 طعنة في مناطق مختلفة من جسمها.


وتخضع جرائم الشرف في الاردن لجدل واسع من حيث القوانين السارية التي تمنح عذراً مخففاً للقاتل في حال ادعائه بان سبب جريمته الدفاع عن شرفه، غير ان المفاجأة الكبرى تقع عندما يجد الطب الشرعي ان المغدورة ما زالت عذراء.


وأثارت ثلاث جرائم وقعت في الاردن مؤخراً حالة استفزاز وسط الفعاليات النسوية التي طالبت البرلمان باعادة النظر في العقوبات التي تشتمل على عذر مخفف، واعتبرت ان القاتل في هذا النوع من الجرائم بات يقع ضحية عادات وتقاليد سائدة.


وكانت قوى عشائرية واسلامية جاهدت كثيراً لافشال مشروع قانون يساوي القاتل في جرائم الشرف بالقاتل الجنائي، وفي مسعى للحد من الظاهرة وتفادياً لتطورات الخلاف، يلجأ الحكام الاداريون بما يعرف شعبيا ب “الزواج الاداري”.


ويسند الادعاء العام لجرائم الشرف تهمة القتل التي تصل عقوبتها الى الاعدام، غير ان المحكمة في معظم قضايا الشرف تعدل وصف التهمة الى القتل تحت تأثير “ثورة الغضب” الذي عاقب عليه بالسجن لستة اشهر.


وترى مديرة البرامج والانشطة في المعهد الدولي لتضامن النساء في الاردن انعام العشي ان جريمة الشرف باتت نتاجا لردة فعل مبالغ فيها من الاهل تجاه الضحية.


وبرزت مؤخراً ظاهرة اللقطاء حيث لم يعد يمض شهر دون الاعلان عن العثور على طفل في حاوية للقمامة او على ناصية أحد الشوارع.


ولا تجد السلطات وسيلة للحد من الظاهرة، في حين يشن علماء الشريعة هجوماً لاذعاً على النساء ويحمّلونهن مسؤولية الانحراف والوقوع في الخطأ مرتين بارتكاب جريمة الزنى وإلقاء اطفالهن في الشوارع.


واعلن مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية الامنية التابع للشرطة نتائج دراسة افادت بأن عدد حالات اللقطاء لا يرقى الى مستوى الظاهرة، واعتبر ما يحدث ممارسات فردية.


وطالب رئيس المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي مؤمن الحديدي بالتخلص من اللقطاء عبر الاجهاض في الاسابيع الاولى من الحمل بدلاً من ترك الاطفال في ظروف قد تعرض حياتهم للخطر، وحسب سجلات المركز يتم العثور سنوياً على ما بين 12 - 16 لقيطاً، وهو اجتهاد عارضه رئيس هيئة العلماء في جبهة العمل الاسلامي ابراهيم زيد الكيلاني واعتبره اباحة للاجهاض ومحاولة لزيادة الفجور والمعصية. وقال ان اباحة الاجهاض للزانية التي تحمل طفلاً سفاحاً جريمة بحق النفس.


وقال استاذ علم الاجتماع حسن محادين ان النسيج الاجتماعي بدأ يشهد تمزقاً على صعيد الاسرة او على صعيد علاقات الافراد، فيما طالب آخرون بإصدار تشريعات رادعة ذات علاقة واصدار برامج تنموية واعلامية.


“مقصلة الشرف” واللقطاء من القضايا الاشكالية التي باتت تطرح نفسها بقوة على الشارع الشعبي في الاردن، وسط اعتقاد بأن للفقر والبطالة وارتفاع مستوى غلاء المعيشة الى جانب وجود اكثر من 60 الف عانس دورا بارزا في الوقوف خلفها.

منقووول عن جريدة الخليج ,,,,

----------


## ayman

> مقصلة الشرف” تثير فزع الأردنيات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ، غير ان المفاجأة الكبرى تقع عندما يجد الطب الشرعي ان المغدورة ما زالت عذراء.
> 
> ,


عذراء !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

اذا كان غشاء البكارة يعبر عن شرف البنت فما رأيكم

 بقبل الشفاء وقُبل الجسم بشكل عام ؟؟
بالكشف عن شعرها لحبيبها ؟
بالكشف عن مناطق بجسمها ؟
 وانت تعرفون الكثر  

 وما رأيكم بالنت التي ولدت وهي فاقدة الغشاء ؟
او الرياضية او التي فقدته جراء ارجوحة او دراجة ؟؟

 بالنسبة للأسلام كلنا بنعرف والي ما بيعرف فهو جاهل  للمتزوجين الجم حتى الموت والغير متجوزين الجلد  وهذا الحد يقام عليهم في حالة الزنا وهو الايلاج او بمعنى اخر فقدان عذريتها 
وبذلك يبقى عقاب البنت تعزيريا  بيد الحاكم  وليس القتل  في غير ذالك  

ولاكن من الأفضل ان تصون المراءة نفسها

----------


## N_tarawneh

السؤال الأهم  والراشح وفقا ً للموضوع  ووفقا ًلمداخلة الأخ الأيمن ...

لماذا الفتاة ، هي الخاسر الأكبر في مثل تلك الحالة ...!!!؟؟؟

أرجوا الإجابة والمشاركة من الجميع بمنتهى الشفافية والوضوح ...؟؟؟

ولي عودة بأذن الله وفقا ً لمجريات الأحداث ...

----------


## باريسيا

> عذراء !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> اذا كان غشاء البكارة يعبر عن شرف البنت فما رأيكم
> 
>  بقبل الشفاء وقُبل الجسم بشكل عام ؟؟
> بالكشف عن شعرها لحبيبها ؟
> بالكشف عن مناطق بجسمها ؟
>  وانت تعرفون الكثر  
> 
> ...



*ايون 
كيف بدي احكيلك ايها 
لو الشب مسك اخته مع واحد ليش ماقتل الشب قبل مايقتل اخته ؟
في اكتير باب للاسف الشديد وخاصه انه بوقف على هيك مشاهد 
للاسف الشديد لما تسائل الشب ليش قتلت اختك بيحكي الشرف طيب مع مين امسكتها ؟ولامع حدا بس وصلي خبر 
من مين وصللك خبر ؟ من صاحبي بعد ماتخانقنى مع بعض 
جابوا صاحبه وسالوه نفس السؤال منين اعرفت ؟ بيحكي انا ماشفت بس لاني عصبت منه هيك حكيت 
بيدخلوا المعاشر وبيحكوا خلاص ماتت يموتوا اتنين ؟

وياسيدي مسكني مع حبيبي او شو مايكون اذا البنت ماغلطة ممكن يتحاسبوا يعلمها مش يقتلها ؟
لو البنت غلطة معه بيسالوها بيجيبوه ويجوزوهم غصب 

لو كل واحد طلع براسه يقتل وبيحكي شرف ليقتل امه كرمال خمس قروش وبعدها بيحكي شرف امسكتها تحكي مع الخضرجي 
بصراحه القانون بهاي فاشل وبيسمح لمن هب ودب انه ينزل حكم بس مشان ماينضلم الولد 
للاسف الشديد بعالم العرب عندهم الف بنت اتروح ولا ولد ينخدش 

وللمعلوميه البنت ماتفقد غشائها بسبب رياضه او دراجه او الفروسيه 
وانما كان افكار زمان هيك لان كل هاجسهم الغشاء لايفقد 

الدين الاسلامي حكم بالعدل والمعاشر والقانون حكم للمصالح 
لو كانوا صادقين لجابوا حبيبها وواجهوه ..والبعدها يحكموا عليهم الاتنين بس للاسف القتل بحجة الشرف اهون بكتير من الحكم بسجن*

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

السلام عليكم 

يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا

----------


## وفاء ابو الهيجاء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا


لا تعليق للاسف

----------


## ayman

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا



نحنا معك متفقين الا موضوع الغسيل او القتل  الله عز وجل وضع العقوبة  والذي يقتل هو قاتل وانت تعاقب امام الله على فعلتك والاسلام فوق كل العاادات والتقاليد

----------


## باريسيا

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا


*اخي الاردني 
هي الي احنى نحكي فيه 

للاسف البنت مرات اكتير بتنقتل من غير سبب او اخوها شب وحب يفرجي عضلاته بيقتل اخته وبيحكوله اهله احنكي شرف وانك بتغسل عارك مشان الحكم 

البنت المصيونه مابتخاف بس للاسف عقوال الاولاد الصغيره الي بيشجعوا غلطهم عيلتهم*

----------


## ayman

> *اخي الاردني 
> هي الي احنى نحكي فيه 
> 
> للاسف البنت مرات اكتير بتنقتل من غير سبب او اخوها شب وحب يفرجي عضلاته بيقتل اخته وبيحكوله اهله احنكي شرف وانك بتغسل عارك مشان الحكم 
> 
> البنت المصيونه مابتخاف بس للاسف عقوال الاولاد الصغيره الي بيشجعوا غلطهم عيلتهم*


يا باريسيا الموضوع مش انها انقتل على فعلة اخرى واستخدمو الحكم المخفف  لجرائم الشرف كعذر للهرب من العقاب 

الموضوع أيضا لماذا تقتلها ؟؟

ولماذا الحق عليها دائما 
كلنا بنعرف انو المراءة بتتحكم فيها عواطفها والرجل هو العاقل  ومهما كانت البنت متعلمة وقوية لاتحتاج اكثر من لحظة ضعف  ويصير المحظور  اذا لو كان العقاب هو القتل فالحق ان نقتله هو  لاكن للأسف مجتمعنا متخلف بكل معنى للكلمة

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

شوفو يا اخوان وان شاء الله ما بتوخذو مني غير الحكي الصحيح بدون تنظير ولا مجاملات

الاسلام دينا ودين الدوله واكيد قتل الروح غلط وحرام ومن الكبائر بس لما تكون انته لا سمح الله بموقف زي هيك مش رايح تفكر او تسال شو الحكم الشرعي اشي واحد بيشفي غليلك وبيغسل عارك وانته عارفه والناس كلها عارفيته والمجتمع وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا هيه بتكون الحسم بالاضافه لغريزتك كرجل كلها بتوديك لنتيجه وحده وانته عارفها انا لا بحرض ولا مع قتل الروح ولا ظلم بنات الناس بس احنا هيك ورح نظل هيك خصوصا بالمواقع الي زي هيك وفهمكم كفايه وبظل على بنت الناس تدير بالها على حالها وتتذكر هالموضوع وما بيصير اشي غير الي ربك كاتبه

----------


## samoora

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا


اسمحلي احكيلك انه تخلف وهمجيه انه نعمل هيك،لو الشب ابن العيله وابن العشيره غلط اهله بيقتلوه ؟؟اكيد لا ..فيه مليون حل غير القتل ..لو ثبت انه فيه غلط او البنت غلطت يزوجها ويسترو عليها ..العار بيصير لما يقتلوها وكل الاردن تعرف بموضوعها  ..جاوبني لو سمحت

----------


## ayman

> شوفو يا اخوان وان شاء الله ما بتوخذو مني غير الحكي الصحيح بدون تنظير ولا مجاملات
> 
> الاسلام دينا ودين الدوله واكيد قتل الروح غلط وحرام ومن الكبائر بس لما تكون انته لا سمح الله بموقف زي هيك مش رايح تفكر او تسال شو الحكم الشرعي اشي واحد بيشفي غليلك وبيغسل عارك وانته عارفه والناس كلها عارفيته والمجتمع وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا هيه بتكون الحسم بالاضافه لغريزتك كرجل كلها بتوديك لنتيجه وحده وانته عارفها انا لا بحرض ولا مع قتل الروح ولا ظلم بنات الناس بس احنا هيك ورح نظل هيك خصوصا بالمواقع الي زي هيك وفهمكم كفايه وبظل على بنت الناس تدير بالها على حالها وتتذكر هالموضوع وما بيصير اشي غير الي ربك كاتبه


هذا الصح 

بس انا حاب اعرف كيف يعني غسيل الشرف ؟؟

يعني هلا لما تقتلها الشرف بيرجع؟؟ 

انا برأيي بالعكس لما تقتلها راح تفضح نفسك وعيلتك وراح تدمر مستقبل اخواتها ومستقبلك انت لأنو الناس بهمها السمعة واذا كانت السمعة هيك لاسمح الله فما أظن احد راح يرضى يناسبكم او يتعامل معكم

برأيي انا الحل الوحيد لغسل الشرف هو التوبة النصوحة والزواج  فقط وليس القتل

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

> اسمحلي احكيلك انه تخلف وهمجيه انه نعمل هيك،لو الشب ابن العيله وابن العشيره غلط اهله بيقتلوه ؟؟اكيد لا ..فيه مليون حل غير القتل ..لو ثبت انه فيه غلط او البنت غلطت يزوجها ويسترو عليها ..العار بيصير لما يقتلوها وكل الاردن تعرف بموضوعها  ..جاوبني لو سمحت


شوفي يا اختي ما وصلنا للي احنا فيه من تخلف وهمجيه على قولتك الا انه انتو البنات بتقارنو الكو بالشباب بكل اشي صغير او كبير ..الشب اشي والبنت اشي ..الشب لو غلط الناس بتحكي مراهق وبتتقبل غلطه اما البنت مثل لوح القزاز ...

----------


## باريسيا

> يا باريسيا الموضوع مش انها انقتل على فعلة اخرى واستخدمو الحكم المخفف  لجرائم الشرف كعذر للهرب من العقاب 
> 
> الموضوع أيضا لماذا تقتلها ؟؟
> 
> ولماذا الحق عليها دائما 
> كلنا بنعرف انو المراءة بتتحكم فيها عواطفها والرجل هو العاقل  ومهما كانت البنت متعلمة وقوية لاتحتاج اكثر من لحظة ضعف  ويصير المحظور  اذا لو كان العقاب هو القتل فالحق ان نقتله هو  لاكن للأسف مجتمعنا متخلف بكل معنى للكلمة


*طيب مو هاي الي انا بحكيه 

ليش بيقتلها احكيت انا قبل هيك 
اما اتخانق مع حدا وحكاله روح شوف اختك 
او انه يتنافس هو ورفقاته مين الرجال وللاسف هي عنى 
اما عنده حاله نفسيه الشخص هاد وقتل وخاف وحكى لامشان الشرف 
اما القال والقيل في عنى بالحاره واحد هو وابنه حكموا على بناتهم بالقتل وهددوا بناتهم انهن يقتلن حالهن بسبب الشرف لان وصل لاخوهن حكي عنهن وقتلوا البنات نفسهن وبالاخر طلع حكي نسوان كل وحده غيرانه من جمال هل بنتين ورجال الحاره دايما" بيثنوا عليهن بالادب والجمل حكوا فيهن بالعاطله وصل الخبر ونقتلوا البنات وحده قتلت نفسها والتانيه خافت وقتلها اخوها 

قلنا البنت المربيه اما معها شهاده او لا الي صانت نفسها مابيهمها كلمه 
والبنت الي بتركض ورا صحباتها او ليش افلانه وكلها عواطف وبدها حب وحبيب لو معها الدكتوراه مابيهمها وراح تحكي مع الشب 

بس ليش القانون بعقاب القاتل مخفف والي بيسهل للكل يقتل ويعمل حاله رجال العيله كلها لانه قتل بكل شرف وهو عارفه حاله كزاب بس اهله بيكزبوا ليساندوا  ابنهم 
وبعدها الولد بيكزب الكزبه وبيصدقها وبيحكي انا رجال مش متلكم*

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

> هذا الصح 
> 
> بس انا حاب اعرف كيف يعني غسيل الشرف ؟؟
> 
> يعني هلا لما تقتلها الشرف بيرجع؟؟ 
> 
> انا برأيي بالعكس لما تقتلها راح تفضح نفسك وعيلتك وراح تدمر مستقبل اخواتها ومستقبلك انت لأنو الناس بهمها السمعة واذا كانت السمعة هيك لاسمح الله فما أظن احد راح يرضى يناسبكم او يتعامل معكم
> 
> برأيي انا الحل الوحيد لغسل الشرف هو التوبة النصوحة والزواج  فقط وليس القتل



يا خوي يا ايمن انا بحكيلك بلحظه تفكير ومناقشه مثل هيك انا معك انه القتل حرام ومن الكبائر والحل الصحيح يسترو على عرضهم وبنتهم ويزوجوها .لكن بلحظه فورة الدم ما حدا بحكي هيك.

----------


## samoora

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله صبر جميل والله المستعان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا مع رأي المواطن الأردني 

و ببصمله بالعشرة

----------


## ayman

> يا خوي يا ايمن انا بحكيلك بلحظه تفكير ومناقشه مثل هيك انا معك انه القتل حرام ومن الكبائر والحل الصحيح يسترو على عرضهم وبنتهم ويزوجوها .لكن بلحظه فورة الدم ما حدا بحكي هيك.


وليش اكون مثل الثور بهيج على اقل كلمة 

الله عز وجل طلب اربع شهود  فهمك كفاية  والله عز وجل امر بالستر  ليش انا اكون حيوان بهمية  وين العقل 

طيب يعني هيك اذا انا بكره  وحدة  بنشر خبر فظيع عنها وبخلي اخوها يريحني منها  والله شغلة حلوة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انا مع رأي المواطن الأردني 
> 
> و ببصمله بالعشرة


ابصم ياسيدي 
 بس لو اكتشفت انو البنت كانت مظلومة انت وين وقعت ؟؟؟

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

> انا مع رأي المواطن الأردني 
> 
> و ببصمله بالعشرة


شكرا اخوي ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ابصم ياسيدي 
>  بس لو اكتشفت انو البنت كانت مظلومة انت وين وقعت ؟؟؟


اسمعني يا اخ ايمن 

انك تسمع اشي و انك تشوف اشي ثاني 

يعني انا لو سمعت........ ما بهتم بالموضوع 

بس لو شفت.............. هذا اشي ثاني

يعني البنت ممكن تكون مظلومة في حالة اني انا سمعت

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مواطن اردني عادي جدا
					


يا خوي يا ايمن انا بحكيلك بلحظه تفكير ومناقشه مثل هيك انا معك انه القتل حرام ومن الكبائر والحل الصحيح يسترو على عرضهم وبنتهم ويزوجوها .لكن بلحظه فورة الدم ما حدا بحكي هيك. 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

وليش اكون مثل الثور بهيج على اقل كلمة 

الله عز وجل طلب اربع شهود  فهمك كفاية  والله عز وجل امر بالستر  ليش انا اكون حيوان بهمية  وين العقل 

طيب يعني هيك اذا انا بكره  وحدة  بنشر خبر فظيع عنها وبخلي اخوها يريحني منها  واللح شغلة حلوة  


هاد الكلام المزبوط هلاء عدلتها ايون

هيك هم بيحكموا على كلمه من الجاني من غير الشهود وتتخفف العقوبه 
عقوبة الشرف متلها متل اي عقوبة قتل من غير اثبت او شهود اربع 
وكل من قتل باسم الشرف يتخفف عقوبته بقولت والله بكرا الناس بتنسى وكان شيئ لم يكن 

ليش الواحد بقولت والله كنت معصب وماشفت قدامي ودقتني الشهامه وقتلتها وبلكي كانت البنت برياء بس خلاص ماتت وخلاص 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee
					

انا مع رأي المواطن الأردني 

و ببصمله بالعشرة


مرحبا رودي*

----------


## ayman

> اسمعني يا اخ ايمن 
> 
> انك تسمع اشي و انك تشوف اشي ثاني 
> 
> يعني انا لو سمعت........ ما بهتم بالموضوع 
> 
> بس لو شفت.............. هذا اشي ثاني
> 
> يعني البنت ممكن تكون مظلومة في حالة اني انا سمعت




يازلمة اسكت  كلو واحد  ما شاء الله علينا نحن على اللمس بنثور

----------


## باريسيا

> اسمعني يا اخ ايمن 
> 
> انك تسمع اشي و انك تشوف اشي ثاني 
> 
> يعني انا لو سمعت........ ما بهتم بالموضوع 
> 
> بس لو شفت.............. هذا اشي ثاني
> 
> يعني البنت ممكن تكون مظلومة في حالة اني انا سمعت


*لا يارودي 
96% من البنات الي انقتلوا شهادة الي قتلوهم اب او اخ او ام كمان 
بقولت اسمعنى ماشفنى بعيونى وعند الكشف عليهن والتشريح تثبت ان البنت مالها اي علاقه باي تهمه شرف 

بس متل ماحكى الاخ الاردني  عند الغضب مابيعرف اشي وبتثور دمه 
يثور دمهم على حالهم المتهم برياء حتى تثبت ادانته 
على اي اساس ثارت دمه ؟
شفت بعينك بيحكيلك لا ماشفت ..طيب ليش قتلتها بحكيلك شرفي وثار دمي 
شو حكم القضاء عليه ؟
تلات شهور بيطلع بالطبل والزمر والطخ بالجو لعيونه*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يازلمة اسكت  كلو واحد  ما شاء الله علينا نحن على اللمس بنثور


اذا اللمس شفتوا بعيني انا معاك 

بس اذا سمعت

لأ.............. لأنو هاي بتعتمد من مين سمعت 

بالنسبة للسمع 

اذا كان في ثقة بين الاخ و اخته 

هيك لو سمعت من مين ما كان ما بتتأثر

----------


## ayman

> اذا اللمس شفتوا بعيني انا معاك 
> 
> بس اذا سمعت
> 
> لأ.............. لأنو هاي بتعتمد من مين سمعت 
> 
> بالنسبة للسمع 
> 
> اذا كان في ثقة بين الاخ و اخته 
> ...


طيب متل مابدك روح ادرس انت احسنلك

----------


## المسافر

[]مرحبا انا بعتقد انه قتل البنت اكبر غلط [/QUOTE]

----------


## ابو نعيم

ا*لسلام عليكم انا صديق عمار كنت اتصفح الموقع ورأي لو كان كل واحد عارف شو عندو بمعنى انو انا بصلي واهلي بصلوا واصدقائي معروفين واصدقاء اهل بيتي بالصلاح وما بمشي مع اي كان مستحيل يصير مشكلة شرف .
((قال تعالى :ان الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي))وهو اعز من قائل سبحانه.
 اصدقائك مرئاتك ولسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك وان خنته خانك.*

----------


## ! Fantasy.Girl !

> ا*لسلام عليكم انا صديق عمار كنت اتصفح الموقع ورأي لو كان كل واحد عارف شو عندو بمعنى انو انا بصلي واهلي بصلوا واصدقائي معروفين واصدقاء اهل بيتي بالصلاح وما بمشي مع اي كان مستحيل يصير مشكلة شرف .
> ((قال تعالى :ان الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي))وهو اعز من قائل سبحانه.
>  اصدقائك مرئاتك ولسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك وان خنته خانك.*



 :Icon17:   :Icon17:   :Icon17:   :Icon17:   :Icon17:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا كنت ناوي افقعكو خطاب محترم 
بس لما شفت الردود فانا بكفيني حتى اوصل فكرتي اني اقول " انا مع ايمن "
لانه ايمن حكى كل اشي بدي احكيه 
لكن بحب احكيلكو اشي 
احنا مسلمين صح ( مش بوذيين ولا هندوس  :Db465236ff:  ) يعني اي مشكله منحلها حسب الاسلام 
يعني انتو اميت ما بدكو بتكربطو بالاسلام و اميت ما بدكو بتصيرو اتشرعو و اتحطو قوانين من عندكو 
و بدي احكيلكم مثال على كلامي 
في حدا منا بقول انه احسن من الصحابه ؟ اكيد لا 
في حدا بدعي انه وصل لايمان عمر بن الخطاب ؟ اكيد لا 
طيب كلنا بنعرف القصه عندما رأى عمر بن الخطاب حادثه زنى 
فلما قال بالمسجد لقد رأيت بام عيني اثنان يمارسون الفاحشه 
قال له علي بن ابي طالب هل معك 4 شهود 
قال لا 
قال والله لو نطقت باسمهما لجلدناك 
فسكت عمر بن الخطاب 
" لقد احتكمو بحكم الاسلام" ولم نرى شده عمر و حزمه في الامور " لقد صمت "
فهل انت اشرف من مَن كرم الله وجهه
او من الفاروق !!!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

والله شو الكوا بطولة السيرة

شعب ضايع!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله المسألة متشابكة والخوض فيها اله دوامه كبير ه الحق على مين وليش !!
والله ما بعرف البنت بتنخدع باسم الحب الشب بكيف لانه احنا بمجتمع ذكوري وما حد بحاسبة 
والي بوكل هوى هية ...............

----------


## العالي عالي

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا


بس بشوفك انو انت حطيت الحق كلو على الفتاة 

والشب شو علي حق ولا منزه من الاخطاء

----------


## ساره

كل انسان بهالدنيا مسؤول عن حاله ..ولو غلط بحق حاله هوه يالي بحاسب حاله ..مش حد ثاني 

موضوع قتل البنت كأنها شي تافه ما اله قيمه مو موضوع نقاش ابدا

وشكرا

----------


## سماح

شاب يقتل ابنة عمه فـي محكمة الكرك الشرعية




الكرك - نسرين الضمور - اقدم شاب على طعن قريبة له تبلغ من العمر 16 عاما اثناء تواجدها في محكمة الكرك الشرعية وذلك قبل دخولها الى مكتب القاضي الشرعي لعقد قرانها وتوفيت على الفور .
وقد دخل الجاني وعمره (25) عاما الى قاعة المحكمة بشكل مفاجىء وقام على الفور بطعن المغدورة بعدة طعنات في منطقتي الصدر والبطن وحاول الفرار من مكان الحادث غير ان رجال الامن المتواجدين في قاعة المحكمة تمكنوا وبالتعاون مع المواطنين من القاء القبض عليه .
وحضر الى مكان الجريمة مدعي عام الكرك ذياب الطراونه الذي قرر نقل الجثة الى مستشفى الكرك الحكومي لتشريحها وتقرر تشكيل لجنة برئاسة رئيس الطب الشرعي في الكرك الدكتور اعوض الطراونه والطبيب الشرعي رامي الشوارب حيث تم تشريح الجثة بحضور مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى يوسف المشاقبة ورئيس الادعاء العام في الكرك مأمون الضمور ومدير شرطة الكرك العقيد يوسف الصقور ونائبه العقيد عباس الدبوبي وتبين ان سبب الوفاه الصدمة الدموية نتيجة النزف الدموي الحاد جراء تهتك احشاء الصدر والبطن .
وباشر مدعي عام الجنايات الكبرى التحقيق مع الجاني لمعرفة ملابسات الجريمة حيث اوضحت مصادر ان الفتاة رفضت مرارا طلب الجاني الزواج منها مما دفعه لارتكاب جريمته عندما علم بنية خطبتها من شخص اخر 

المصدر جريدة الرأي
http://www.alrai.com/pages.php?news_id=212873

تاريخ الخبر

اليوم الجمعه  23-5-2008

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شاب يقتل ابنة عمه فـي محكمة الكرك الشرعية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الكرك - نسرين الضمور - اقدم شاب على طعن قريبة له تبلغ من العمر 16 عاما اثناء تواجدها في محكمة الكرك الشرعية وذلك قبل دخولها الى مكتب القاضي الشرعي لعقد قرانها وتوفيت على الفور .
> وقد دخل الجاني وعمره (25) عاما الى قاعة المحكمة بشكل مفاجىء وقام على الفور بطعن المغدورة بعدة طعنات في منطقتي الصدر والبطن وحاول الفرار من مكان الحادث غير ان رجال الامن المتواجدين في قاعة المحكمة تمكنوا وبالتعاون مع المواطنين من القاء القبض عليه .
> وحضر الى مكان الجريمة مدعي عام الكرك ذياب الطراونه الذي قرر نقل الجثة الى مستشفى الكرك الحكومي لتشريحها وتقرر تشكيل لجنة برئاسة رئيس الطب الشرعي في الكرك الدكتور اعوض الطراونه والطبيب الشرعي رامي الشوارب حيث تم تشريح الجثة بحضور مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى يوسف المشاقبة ورئيس الادعاء العام في الكرك مأمون الضمور ومدير شرطة الكرك العقيد يوسف الصقور ونائبه العقيد عباس الدبوبي وتبين ان سبب الوفاه الصدمة الدموية نتيجة النزف الدموي الحاد جراء تهتك احشاء الصدر والبطن .
> وباشر مدعي عام الجنايات الكبرى التحقيق مع الجاني لمعرفة ملابسات الجريمة حيث اوضحت مصادر ان الفتاة رفضت مرارا طلب الجاني الزواج منها مما دفعه لارتكاب جريمته عندما علم بنية خطبتها من شخص اخر 
> ...


شكرا ً يا سماح لنقل الخبر ...

ملاحظة :- ما المدى والعلاقة الرابطة مابين الخبر والموضوع الأساس خاصة ً وأنه يتحدث عن قضايا الشرف ، علما ً بأن ما ورد بالخبر هو عبارة عن جريمة متحصلة وفقا ً لكافة أركانها وبعيدة كل البعد عن جوهر وصلب الموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## سماح

> شكرا ً يا سماح لنقل الخبر ...
> 
> ملاحظة :- ما المدى والعلاقة الرابطة مابين الخبر والموضوع الأساس خاصة ً وأنه يتحدث عن قضايا الشرف ، علما ً بأن ما ورد بالخبر هو عبارة عن جريمة متحصلة وفقا ً لكافة أركانها وبعيدة كل البعد عن جوهر وصلب الموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟


شكرا للرد ، لو انتبهت نادر في الخبر عمر البنت اقل من  16 سنه ، وكانت عم تكتب كتابها ويالي قتلها ابن عمها ، ما اتوقع والعلم عند الله يخرج الموضوع عن قضيه اتهام للبنت دفعت حياتها ثمنه .شكرا لك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا للرد ، لو انتبهت نادر في الخبر عمر البنت اقل من  16 سنه ، وكانت عم تكتب كتابها ويالي قتلها ابن عمها ، ما اتوقع والعلم عند الله يخرج الموضوع عن قضيه اتهام للبنت دفعت حياتها ثمنه .شكرا لك


لا يا سمحوحه ...

 القضية أنا شاهد عليها ، مش دفاعا ً لا سمح الله ، القضية ، تم تكييّفها على أساس جريمة قتل من الدرجة الأولى مسبوقه بسبق الإصرار  ، بغض النظر عن الضحة وسن الضحية ، في مثل تلك الحالة نحن أمام جريمة قتل ليس لها أي إرتباط لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بقضايا الشرف ، قضايا الشرف ، هي بالأصل نتاج سلوك مرتبط بعاداتنا وتقاليدنا الصلّبه أما ليونة القانون قد يقع على الفتاة بمسألة تتتعلق بالشرف وتزهق روحها وفقا ً لهذا المنطق المعقد إجتماعيا ً ، وهذا ما نرفضه جملة ً وتفصيلا ً ونتمنى زوآله من مجتمعنا ، ولنطلق يد القانون في معالجة أي مسألة تختص بالشرف وفقا ً للقوانين والأنظمة ...

لقد كان الهدف من مداخلتي ، عدم الخلط ما بين جريمة قتل قائمة بحدّ ذاتها وأركانها وأسبابها ومسبباتها ، وما بين جرائم الشرف والتي أصبحت لربما سلوك نشأز في مجتمعنا والخاسر الأكبر فيه الفتاة والتي قد تكون مظلومة في بعض الأحيان ...

أما بالنسبة لسبب القتل فهو واضح وفقا ً للخبر المنشور ، وهو رفض الفتاة الزواج من ابن عمها بنفس اللحظة التي كان من الواجب أن يكتب فيه كتابها على شخص آخر ...

----------


## سماح

> لا يا سمحوحه ...
> 
>  القضية أنا شاهد عليها ، مش دفاعا ً لا سمح الله ، القضية ، تم تكييّفها على أساس جريمة قتل من الدرجة الأولى مسبوقه بسبق الإصرار  ، بغض النظر عن الضحة وسن الضحية ، في مثل تلك الحالة نحن أمام جريمة قتل ليس لها أي إرتباط لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بقضايا الشرف ، قضايا الشرف ، هي بالأصل نتاج سلوك مرتبط بعاداتنا وتقاليدنا الصلّبه أما ليونة القانون قد يقع على الفتاة بمسألة تتتعلق بالشرف وتزهق روحها وفقا ً لهذا المنطق المعقد إجتماعيا ً ، وهذا ما نرفضه جملة ً وتفصيلا ً ونتمنى زوآله من مجتمعنا ، ولنطلق يد القانون في معالجة أي مسألة تختص بالشرف وفقا ً للقوانين والأنظمة ...
> 
> لقد كان الهدف من مداخلتي ، عدم الخلط ما بين جريمة قتل قائمة بحدّ ذاتها وأركانها وأسبابها ومسبباتها ، وما بين جرائم الشرف والتي أصبحت لربما سلوك نشأز في مجتمعنا والخاسر الأكبر فيه الفتاة والتي قد تكون مظلومة في بعض الأحيان ...
> 
> أما بالنسبة لسبب القتل فهو واضح وفقا ً للخبر المنشور ، وهو رفض الفتاة الزواج من ابن عمها بنفس اللحظة التي كان من الواجب أن يكتب فيه كتابها على شخص آخر ...


شكرا لك على التوضيح ، الفائده الوحيده من نشر الخبر تعليقك وشرحك الذي وضح نقطه مهمه وخطى يقع فيه الكثيرون منهم انا  هنا التوقع وفرضيه ان تكون كل جرائم القتل للفتيات  في سن صغيره قضايا الشرف ولكن توضيحك اثبت العكس شكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا لك على التوضيح ، الفائده الوحيده من نشر الخبر تعليقك وشرحك الذي وضح نقطه مهمه وخطى يقع فيه الكثيرون منهم انا  هنا التوقع وفرضيه ان تكون كل جرائم القتل للفتيات  في سن صغيره قضايا الشرف ولكن توضيحك اثبت العكس شكرا


لا شكر على واجب أختي سماح ...

في الحقيقة جرائم الشرف في الاردن وفي غالبية الدول العربية أصبحت من أكثر الجرائم المؤرقة لساحات المحاكم  وحجر عثرة للقضاء ونزاهته ، فلا بد من الوقوف من خلال فكرنا ونضجنا على هذه الجريمة والتي أصبحت شائك عظيم في تطور وإحقاق الحق وفقا ً للقانون ...

جزيل الشكر دوما ً أختي سماح ...

----------


## ساره

> شكرا ً يا سماح لنقل الخبر ...
> 
> ملاحظة :- ما المدى والعلاقة الرابطة مابين الخبر والموضوع الأساس خاصة ً وأنه يتحدث عن قضايا الشرف ، علما ً بأن ما ورد بالخبر هو عبارة عن جريمة متحصلة وفقا ً لكافة أركانها وبعيدة كل البعد عن جوهر وصلب الموضوع ...!!!؟؟؟


شو ما كان السبب هاد مجرم وضروري يتعاقب عقاب كبير هلا اهل البنت  رح  يصفحو عنه وبيطلع برائه صح 

القانون لازمه تغيير  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله معك حق سارة 
نادر بما انك خبير كيف ممكن قانون يتغير يعني شو بلزم ؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو ما كان السبب هاد مجرم وضروري يتعاقب عقاب كبير هلا اهل البنت  رح  يصفحو عنه وبيطلع برائه صح 
> 
> القانون لازمه تغيير


في الحقيقة أنا استغرب من الجميع الخلط الواضح والصريح مابين جرائم الشرف كسلوك وجريمة متحصلة بكافة أركانها وهي جريمة قتل من الدرجة الأولى ...!!!

ومن قال لك ِ يا ساره بأن الاهل سوف يصفحوا بمثل هيك جريمة ...!!!؟؟؟

حتى لو صفحوا الأهل وفقا ً للحق الشخصي الممنوح لهم ، فهنالك الحق العام أختي العزيزة وهو الأهم في الجريمة والذي سوف يعاقب عليه المجرم العقوبة المناسبة وهي الإعدام وفقا ً لتقديري ...

يا جماعة اسقطوا هذه الجريمة من حساباتكم ان كنتم تتحدثون عن جرائم الشرف فهي بعيدة كل البعد عن جوهر الموضوع الأساس ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله معك حق سارة 
> نادر بما انك خبير كيف ممكن قانون يتغير يعني شو بلزم ؟؟


شو مالك يا مها ...!!!؟؟؟

ساره معها حق يشو ...!!!؟؟؟

بالنسبة للقانون ...

معروف أختي العزيزة بأن مصادر القانون متنوعة ونحن في الدول العربية والإسلامية يعتبر القرآن الكريم المصدر الأول للتشريع ، والعرف والعادة ((وهو ما تعارف عليه الناس))  وما تم الإتفاق عليه يعتبر المصدر الثاني في التشريع وبأتي بعد ذلك التشريع الوضعي ، وهو التشريع الذي يتم عن طريقة مجلس النواب او مجلس الشعب المنتخب والذي يقوم بتشريع القوانين لما فيه الخير والمصلحة للناس وهو صاحب الخيار بتغيير القانون او القوانين إن كان في تغييرها مصلحة ، أما بمثل تلك الحالة وخاصة ً جريمة القتل سالفة الذكر فالحق هنا نوعين الحق العام وهو الحق الأهم والحق الشخصي وهو حق للأهل اي ورثة الحق بالنسبة للضحية ولهم الحق في إسقاطه عن المجرم ، وبما ان الجريمة هي جريمة قتل من الدرجة الاولى فمن الواجب محاكمة المجرم وفقا ً لقانون العقوبات الأردني والذي أتوقع بأن تكون عقوبته الاعدام بلا منازع ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو مالك يا مها ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> ساره معها حق يشو ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> بالنسبة للقانون ...
> 
> معروف أختي العزيزة بأن مصادر القانون متنوعة ونحن في الدول العربية والإسلامية يعتبر القرآن الكريم المصدر الأول للتشريع ، والعرف والعادة ((وهو ما تعارف عليه الناس))  وما تم الإتفاق عليه يعتبر المصدر الثاني في التشريع وبأتي بعد ذلك التشريع الوضعي ، وهو التشريع الذي يتم عن طريقة مجلس النواب او مجلس الشعب المنتخب والذي يقوم بتشريع القوانين لما فيه الخير والمصلحة للناس وهو صاحب الخيار بتغيير القانون او القوانين إن كان في تغييرها مصلحة ، أما بمثل تلك الحالة وخاصة ً جريمة القتل سالفة الذكر فالحق هنا نوعين الحق العام وهو الحق الأهم والحق الشخصي وهو حق للأهل اي ورثة الحق بالنسبة للضحية ولهم الحق في إسقاطه عن المجرم ، وبما ان الجريمة هي جريمة قتل من الدرجة الاولى فمن الواجب محاكمة المجرم وفقا ً لقانون العقوبات الأردني والذي أتوقع بأن تكون عقوبته الاعدام بلا منازع ...


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


أهلين أم المه ...

----------


## آلجوري

بعتذر ما انتبهت ع الموضوع إلا متأخر لكن -أنا تصل متأخرا خير من أن لا تصل- 
كل شي كنت حابب احكيه ردود أيمن ومحمد كفو وفو عليه 
لكن كتبت ردي أتأسف إن إلى الأن في ناس  بتفكر متل أخوي خالد والأردني 
يا إخواني أعراض خواتكم غالية عليكم لهدرجة إلي بتخليكم تقوا قلوبكم وتذبحوها 
في عشرااااات بل مئااااااااات الخوات إلكم في فلسطين والعراق ولبنان وكل الدول والسجووون بيغتصبو من العدو وأخبارهم ع النت ياخالد- إلي ما بتقتل إلا لما تشوف بعينك- هذي ما بتحرك الحمية القبلية والدينيةو الأعراف والعادات والتقاليد الإلهية فيكم؟؟؟ ولا هاد الشعور إنت باستطاعتك تتحكم فيه وما تفعل شئ !!
وإنك بتشوف أختك ... ما بتسطيع انك تفكر بلحظتها وتتمالك أعصابك  وبتقتل على طول ؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!! تناقض غير منطقي !!!!!!!!!!!
خلاصة كلامي والفكرة إلي بدي أوصلها 
من كان في قلبو حمية ورجولة جد و ما بيرضى العار بيقتل وين ما شاف الغلط سوءا وقع ع أختو وغير أختو (مع إنها تعتبر أختو ) -لحظتها ممكن نعذرو  إنو فعلا ما بيستطيع يتمالك أعصابو - ولازم يدافع عن شرفو ورجولتو بتتحكم فيه بهالموقف متل ما تفضل المواطن الأردني 
لكن طالما إنت قاعد وسامع وشايف شو بيصير بخواتك برة ومو عامل شي وعند أختك الفزعة بتجي لحظتها هذه  إسمها رجولة مزيفة  يعني للمظاهر بس وبامكانك تتخلى عنها .......

----------


## ابو العبد

شو بتحكي قاعد يعني البنت ما بتتربى الى اذا ماتت شو استفدنا اذا قتلنا البنت ما تحكلي عبرة, العبرة هي التربية مش نقتلها الاسلام ما أمرنا نقتل البنت اذا ما كانت محصنة ...
بس احنا منجيب على حالنا الحكي


> السلام عليكم 
> 
> يا جماعه الخير بنت الاصول ما بنخاف عليها وين ما كانت ووين ما راحت فلو كانت متربيه في بئيه صحيحه رح تحسب حساب كل  اشي ومش خوفها من اخوها ولا من ابوها ولا من عشيرتها هوه الي بمنعها تعمل اشي  بس تربيتها بتمنعها ، والي بتغلط خليها تكون عبره لغيرها من البنات ما بكفي الانحلال الموجود عند كثير بنات بهالزمن لازم الواحد يتابع عرضه ويحميه ويغسله لو لا سمح الله صار عليه اشي ..مش بالضروره  نستنى لنوصل  لغشاء البكاره بس بالنهايه ما واحد بقتل اخته وهيه اخته غير لما يكون عنده دليل ومتأكد انها طلعت عن عاداتهم وتقاليدهم وغلطت ..طبعا الغلط والعادات والتقاليد بتختلف درجاتها من ناس لناس ومن شعب لشعب وشكرا

----------


## نور الصمادي

شكرا على الموضوع والمناقشه اكيد قتل البنت ما بحل الموضوع ولا هوه رجوله بالعكس قمه الخسه والنذاله وبعتذر عن المصطلحات وشكرا

----------


## دمعة حب

> يا باريسيا الموضوع مش انها انقتل على فعلة اخرى واستخدمو الحكم المخفف  لجرائم الشرف كعذر للهرب من العقاب 
> 
> الموضوع أيضا لماذا تقتلها ؟؟
> 
> ولماذا الحق عليها دائما 
> كلنا بنعرف انو المراءة بتتحكم فيها عواطفها والرجل هو العاقل  ومهما كانت البنت متعلمة وقوية لاتحتاج اكثر من لحظة ضعف  ويصير المحظور  اذا لو كان العقاب هو القتل فالحق ان نقتله هو  لاكن للأسف مجتمعنا متخلف بكل معنى للكلمة


بس يا استاذ ايمن المجتمع ما بامن بانه المراه ما قدرت تتحكم بعواطفها 
بامنوا بشغله وحده انها غلطت 
وانا معهم اصلا المراه لازم ما تادي بنفسها للتهلكه 
صح ولا لا

----------

